# Tropicanas 20g Nano Pic story.



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey guys, Been forever since i have posted on here really. I have still been reading and watching threads though lol.

Anyways here we go! So In this thread ill be posting pics/videos of my aquariums progression. I haven't bought much coral but you will see some growth from what I have. Also some corals may just be gone as the pics progress.

This is all over a year and a half give or take a few months.

10g First salt tank! just learning.



Got a light and I think a few other things!



starting to mature! new scapes all the time 



Got a lot more rock! woot, new scape? hrmm..



Obviously wasn't happy with the previous scape.. lol



NEW Tank!! 20 gallon upgrade. New scape. Frags and my poor mandarin which later died because I didn't shield the intake on my ehime  its ok tho.. lesson learned.



Now for My most recent updates! These are all videos on my youtube channel. you dont have to listen to me mumble during the video if you dont want haha. Enjoy.

Quite some time since I got the 20gallon. Lots of algae :/





Latest and most up to date video with my new LED fixture! (night shot)






I hope you all enjoyed my little journal so far. Ill be sure to continue to update it!


----------

